# Amazon Adventure



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok man, we are expecting one he!! of a report when you get back! None of this "Oh I went to the Amazon and here's some pictures" stuff, got it? ;D

Sounds like you're having a great time. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

You got internet out there? 

I was looking forward to some reports but I wasn't sure how to get in touch with you. Sounds friggin awesome man! Make sure to take lots of pics! What are you fishing out of?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Ok man, we are expecting one he!! of a report when you get back! None of this "Oh I went to the Amazon and here's some pictures" stuff, got it? ;D
> 
> Sounds like you're having a great time. Can't wait to hear all about it.


X2....You got me going bro, Post them pix ASAP!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah man! A report from the Amazon!!!!!

Dodge the spears and poison darts, catch some monsters and be sure to give us a full write-up with lotsa pics when you get back!

-T


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> My casting is getting better, I am regularly making 100 ft casts with nice tight loops across a 10 knot wind.


 [smiley=smilie-applause.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Been waiting to use this one...though it's not entirely true.. [smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## CBflyfisher (Nov 23, 2009)

I snapped my 8 weight like a toothpick trying to do a sweep set on a 20 plus pound peacock. I also saw an electric eel. the internet works but its very slow. I have tied a lot of puglisi style flies and they work pretty well. I went on a 20 minute hike through the rainforest with bare feet which was a bad idea. We have seen tapirs, otters ,macaws, caimans and a lot of amazonian flora and fauna. In the lake i hiked to today, there was great sight fishing. we hiked in to a jon boat chained to a tree. Our regular fishing boats are 20 foot jon boats with 30 horse 4 stroke yamaha jet drives. They run in about 6 inches, which is necessary, as some parts of the river are that shallow.I can't believe I broke my eight weight seeing as i have never broken a rod. I had lost three other big fish because I hadn't set the hook well enough. I went mike iaconelli on that sucker. ;D Another funny thing was one of the guys at the lodge is a texan, and he caught a piranha, strung it on 60 pound tippet of his fly rod, and then caught a 80-100 pound catfish on fly rod. it is ridiculous. tomorrow is my last fishing day, so Ill be back sunday, and then get pictures


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

go get em bro! cant wait to see them pics. Dont worry about your rod, i wish i can say i broke a rod in the amazon .


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

That was the TFO right? Didn't you want to get rid of that one anyway? ;D


----------



## CBflyfisher (Nov 23, 2009)

I know, I am never buying tfo again it has no backbone. but my grandma is giving me her sage 8 weight and her broken sage 9 weight, for me to fix. along with a sage model 709, an abel 3n ar and an aaron 7 8 (like an abel #2) I am leaving today, and ill be home at about 1o tonight, and ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> my grandma is giving me her sage 8 weight and her broken sage 9 weight, for me to fix. along with a sage model 709, an abel 3n ar and an aaron 7 8


I'd be happy just to have a member of the family that liked fishing! ;D

Can't wait to see the pics, have a safe return!


----------



## CBflyfisher (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, your grandma is cool--she's giving you all her flyfishing stuff! You should offer to be her guide from now on so you can pay that back in kind


----------



## henderscot (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry Will--posted mine under your name accidentally--glad to have you home from the amazon---now go do your homework


----------



## CBflyfisher (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are some pics finally. this is my rod arsenal, soon to be reduced  ;D









Grandmas first peacock










My first big fish with pedro










Dogfish inhaled a puglisi










my smallest traira










my second big fish










my first arowana it took me so long to get this first one. 
attacked by piranha under the chin









my grandmas first arowana, it took her not nearly as long 










jacunda










piranha which we took back and fed to the 18 foot pet caiman










decent fish during a heavy rain.










hard fighting oscars










grandmas big fish










Decent fish










my biggest fish 16 pounds caught on chartreuse and silver cactus fly










my biggest arowana, and the biggest at the lodge for our group. These are the coolest fish. it is said that they eat monkeys and mice, and one tried to eat a baby.










crazy jonboats


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Sweet thanks for the pics cool you can have your Grandma on an adventure like that.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the killer pics! I love peacocks, eating machines! Count yourself lucky to share fly fishing with a family member! Cheers to a successful trip!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

its funny how all the amazon fish look mean...great pics and glad ya had a good time. thx for sharing


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are some great pics!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------

